# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Những tuổi 20 không muốn lớn...

## mycomputer

Chúng tôi, những tuổi 20 đang tập tành để lớn, muốn bẻ cong thời gian để vĩnh viễn đứng yên, không phải đuổi kịp đời.


Có những buổi sáng tỉnh dậy rồi chẳng biết cuộc đời sẽ đẩy mình đi đến đâu. Bao nhiêu hỗn loạn của cái tuổi già chưa sang nhưng trẻ con không muốn giữ cứ thi nhau cuốn vào đầu rồi giằng co, chật vật.

Đi đâu? Làm gì? Với ai? Làm như thế nào? Sống ra sao? Và hàng trăm ngàn những câu hỏi không ai đáp khác.


Chúng tôi, những tuổi 20 đang tập tành để lớn, muốn bẻ cong thời gian để vĩnh viễn đứng yên, không phải đuổi kịp đời.

Chúng tôi đều đang cùng nhau ở trong giai đoạn chẳng có gì chắc chắn về tương lai. Lẽ thường, người ta vốn đã không nói trước được về ngày mai đã đành. Chúng tôi – những người 20 và sau 20 một vài nấc, lại biết lờ mờ về đoạn đường mình sắp đi nhưng chông chênh, gấp khúc. Bởi vì một cú hích tay của cuộc đời thôi, tất cả sẽ lại quay về con số không.





20 – cái tuổi nhiệt huyết có thể xách ba lô lên và đi khắp mọi nơi, đặt chân lên những vùng đất chưa từng đến, gặp những con người xa lạ và thử làm những điều xa lạ. Đi chỉ để đi và thỏa mãn đôi bàn chân tù túng không chịu đứng yên một chỗ. Nhưng 20 cũng lại là lúc phải phác cho mình những mũi tên chỉ đường đầu tiên cho chiếc la bàn tương lai xem nơi nào sẽ là chốn dừng chân, trú ngụ? Vì cả cuộc đời sẽ không thể rong ruổi như những tuổi 20…

20 – cái tuổi muốn hét thật to “tôi trẻ, tôi tự do”. Cái tuổi khát khao vẫy vùng và mò mẫm. Cái tuổi không muốn cột chặt mình vào những phép quy, lề lối. Chỉ muốn rẽ ngang con tàu đang đi thẳng để tìm cái gì đó cho chính mình, để ghi dấu thanh xuân. Nhưng cuộc đời vẫn chỉ là cuộc đời thôi. Có những thứ cũ kỹ nhưng cứ lỳ lợm đứng đó chắn đường như những con mọt ăn sâu, những ánh mắt xét soi, vật cản đôi khi còn đến từ người ta thương nhất…

Vẫn tin rằng cuộc đời này có nhiều loại màu ánh sáng, nhưng không phải cứ cố lắp lấy đôi kính hồng thì mọi việc sẽ ổn, sẽ bình thản qua đi. Đôi lúc tuổi 20 chập chững, ngơ ngác phải làm quen với những mảng tối thậm chí là âm u, ẩm thấp của bức tranh cuộc đời, để mà lớn thêm…




Chúng tôi đã sống đến đoạn bắt đầu thấy mệt lòng như người ta đồn thổi. Là gặp người quen cũ không chào, là hợt hời với mọi thứ… Là ấn nút tắt nguồn điện thoại để bỏ trốn vài ngày… Là lướt những dòng trạng thái chia sẻ của mọi người trong hững hờ, không buồn lòng muốn quan tâm để ý. Là than vãn, kêu ca nhiều hơn những nụ cười đúng nghĩa.

Cũng vì 20…

20 – cái tuổi sẵn sàng lật tung thế giới để tìm thấy người mình yêu. Nhưng cũng là cái tuổi bỏ rơi tình yêu chỉ vì tin rằng định mệnh của mình đang nằm một nơi khác.

20 – cái tuổi có thể ruồng rẫy chính mình vì bị một người từ chối. Nhưng 20 – còn là cái tuổi chỉ biết nghĩ cho mình mà sống những ngày quên đi cả những thứ thân quen…


(Sưu Tầm)

----------

